# 'systemd hibnernation' shutting down screen upon resume

## impact0r

I have a strange issue with systemctl hibernate command. It hibernates and resumes just fine (I have TuxOnIce), but in the last stage of resume (just when I should see the desktop), it completely shuts down my laptop screen (even the backlit), so I cannot see anything even though I know the system resumed just fine and the desktop is running. I can even hear the audio files being played that were left playing during hibernation.

If I hibernate using

sudo hibernate -F /etc/hibernate/tuxonice.conf

the system hibernates and resumes in the same way, except the screen does not get turned off upon resume.

journalctl -b -u systemd-suspend or hibernate returns nothing.

What could be amiss here?

----------

## khayyam

Being an Arch user you should ask on the Arch Linux Forums

----------

## impact0r

Thanks for bumping my threads. 

I (will try to) appreciate your creepy stalking behaviour emanated by adding that info to every thread I ever wrote, no matter how long dead it is, but - sadly - this issue is too difficult to be solved on Arch forums.

----------

## gerard27

 *Quote:*   

> but - sadly - this issue is too difficult to be solved on Arch forums.

 

And sadly for you very few gentooers use systemd because they are wiser.

Gerard.

----------

## ulenrich

Using systemd I was on his side at first. Also doing some cross distribution forum discussion myself (siduction,funtoo), I think this is only appropriate if I do my homework very,very well. Not just spaming the forums with clueless lazy questions ...

But I learned he does not do his homework. 

I think khayyam is right on this guy ....

----------

## khayyam

 *impact0r wrote:*   

> Thanks for bumping my threads.I (will try to) appreciate your creepy stalking behaviour emanated by adding that info to every thread I ever wrote, no matter how long dead it is, but - sadly - this issue is too difficult to be solved on Arch forums.

 

"every thread"? ... you mean all *two* of them, not counting the one in which your failure to mention the above fact drew me in. You call that "creepy stalking behaviour", I call it warning others of the vampire in there midst, and "sadly" we don't care how difficult your problem is ... this is not the place for it.

----------

